# Laceration with & without foreign body ICD-10



## karismithx

I'm hoping to get some advise today about what constitutes a foreign body. I recently used ICD-10 *S61.223A* laceration with foreign body of left middle finger without damage to nail, initial encounter. My op note mentioned dirt and contamination being debrided from the wound. I thought this was good enough for foreign body, but another coder told me she'd use *S61.213A*. Same code but without foreign body. I guess my general question is what constitutes a foreign body? Piece of metal, chunk of wood..sure, but what's the minimum? What about dirt, chunks of dirt, gravel ect.
Ok thanks
Kari


----------



## kak6

This would be a good question to ask your provider, however, a lot of wounds are contaminated (dirt, oil, gravel etc.) it is normal to cleanse or debride the wound before repair. Foreign body is as you stated an actual foreign body that has to be removed with more than just the normal methods.


----------

